# Verzauberung - Eisbrecher



## Razhin (6. Dezember 2008)

Also habe mal fragen zu dieser verz. wäre schon wenn es auch ein paar leute WISSEN nicht GLAUBEN zu wissen ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.Wie viel Dmg macht der prog ?( also von x bis y )
2.Hängt der Prog von der tempowertung ab?

Ich danke jetzt schonmal für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (6. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wowhead.com/?spell=44525
72 bis 82 feuerschaden

es wird sicherlich eine ppm mechanik haben, also hängt die procchance pro schlag vom basistempo (also ohne haste effekte) der waffe ab.


----------



## Drydema (10. Dezember 2008)

es kann auch mit bis zu ca 120 critten aber lohnen tuts sich trotzdem nicht es wär was für low twinks aber da es nen item level von 60 braucht hat sich das ja auch erledigt


----------

